# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Pieksämäen paikallisliikenne

## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on kieltänyt käyttämästä optiota Kantamatkojen sopimuksessa Pieksämäen paikallisliikenteessä. Sopimus päättyy 31.5.2015.

Markkinaoikeuden antoi päätöksen Ihastjärven Linjan valituksen johdosta. Ihastjärven Linja valitti asiasta, koska aikatauluihin lisättiin kilpailutuksen jälkeen ruokatauko, joka vähensi kuljettajatarvetta.

Savon Sanomien uutinen

----------


## kuukanko

Pieksämäen paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttaminen sopimuskaudelle 1.6.2015 - 3.6.2017 + 1 optiovuosi on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyyntö on tarjouspalvelu.fi:ssä (vaatii rekisteröitymisen).

Paikallisliikenne ja palveluliikenne ovat kaikki yhdessä kohteessa. Paikallisliikenteessä aamusta noin klo 17 asti ajettavilla linjoilla 1 ja 2 on käytettävä molemmilla vähintään Euro3-päästötason matalalattiabussia: linjalla 1 vähintään 47+17 -paikkaista ja linjalla 2 vähintään 35+29 -paikkaista. Iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin liikennöivällä linjalla 3 riittää 17-paikkainen pikkubussi. Palveluliikennettä ma - pe n. klo 7.45 - 16.00 ajetaan yhdellä 14 - 17 -paikkaisella pikkubussilla.

Kilpailutusmallina on bruttomalli ja voittaja ratkaistaan pelkästään hinnan perusteella.

----------


## aaltos

Tämä voisi kuulua kehittämishankkeetkin ketjuun, mutta laitan sen kuitenkin tähän. 
Asia on siis YLE:n valtakunnankin uutisissa ollut tietoa koululaisten ilmaisista bussikyydeistä Pieksämäellä, mikä on aiheuttanut ilmeisen odottamattomia myönteisiä vaikutuksia. Vanhemmista on saatu maksavia bussiasiakkaita ja osa koululaisista käyttää varmasti vanhampanakin bussia/joukkoliikennettä totuttuaan jo lapsena joukkoliikenteeseen. Rohkea päätös ei ole pelkkää liikennepolitiikkaa vaan myös sosiaalipoliittiikkaa. Lapsille suunnatut ilmaiset matkat kohdentuvat juuri oikein. Tutkimuksissa on saatu näyttöjä että juuri lapsiperheissä käytettävissä olevat tulot ovat laskeneet muuta väestöä enemmän. Matkustusmahdollisuus saattaa olla ratkaiseva tekijä, että lapsi pääse jonkun harrastuksen pariin säännöllisesti. 
Asioille on tietysti aina toinen puolensa ja joku saattaisi olla asiantuntevampi arvioimaan sitä, mutta vaikuttaisi siltä että Pieksämäki on ansainnut myönteisen huomion. Josko joku taho voisi antaa vaikka virallisen tunnustuksen tai palkinnon ?

http://yle.fi/uutiset/pieksamaen_kou...uvassa/7771241

Sakari Aalto

----------


## kuukanko

> Pieksämäen paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttaminen sopimuskaudelle 1.6.2015 - 3.6.2017 + 1 optiovuosi on käynnistynyt.


Tälläkin sopimuskaudella liikennöitsijänä jatkaa Kantamatkat.

----------


## kuukanko

Pieksämäen paikallisliikenteen liikennöitsijä vaihtuu, sopimuskaudella 04.06.2018 - 31.05.2020 sitä ajaa Soisalon Liikenne. Jälki-ilmoitus

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt ELY-keskus kilpailuttaa sopimuskautta 05.06.2023 - 06.06.2027 + 3 optiovuotta.

Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli. Liikenteeseen tarvitaan kaksi kaupunkibussia (iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin saa käyttää pikkubussia).

Kalustovaatimuksena on Euro 6 + biodieselin käyttövaatimus. Kaluston maksimi-ikä on 10 vuotta. Kalusto saa olla otettu käyttöön aikaisintaan 2014.

Tarjousvertailussa hinnasta tulee 90 pistettä ja kaluston iästä 10. Ikäpisteitä saa seuraavasti:
vanhimman bussin ikäluokka 2015 - 2017: 2 pistettävanhimman bussin ikäluokka 2018 - 2019: 5 pistettävanhimman bussin ikäluokka 2020 - 2021: 7 pistettävanhimman bussin ikäluokka 2022 - 2023: 10 pistettä
Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 8.12.2022.

----------

